# Blackworms



## danCBW (Aug 8, 2003)

*
SIGN UP NOW for our Forum and Aquarium Society MEMBERS Specials Alert at
http://aquaticfoods.com/FreezeDriedBlackwormsM.html

Here are a few Blackworm specials extended to Forum members.
Please, it is very important that you ID yourself as a Simply Member along with your order to insure your discount. These Live California Blackworm prices include shipping.

1.25-lbs 38.95 
1.5-lbs 44.95 
2-lbs 49.95 
3-lbs 69.95 
4-lbs 79.95 
5-lbs 89.95 

These prices are with shipping included to your Door.
Please note though there are some FedEx out of the area locations that my run a little more.

Larger amounts can be quoted, email orders and any questions to Jennifer or myself direct to [email protected]
We accept PayPal to our ID of [email protected] or with credit card through our secure site at https://aquaticfoods.com/creditcard.shtm

Questions? email to [email protected]
Feel free to post.
Send a PM
Office phone 559-291-0623

Dan
California Blackworm Co. 
11/13/12*


----------



## danCBW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Hi Forum Members
Its been a while, we're back with these updated Member savings.
More to come,

Dan*



danCBW said:


> *
> SIGN UP NOW for our Forum and Aquarium Society MEMBERS Specials Alert at
> http://aquaticfoods.com/FreezeDriedBlackwormsM.html
> 
> ...


----------

